# Bad Clock Spring and on backorder for the foreseeable future



## MikeM326 (Apr 15, 2019)

Recently had all the controls on my steering wheel stop working. Had to wait a week to get it into the dealership to diagnose the problem.

I get a call and I’m told the clock spring is bad and will be covered under extended warranty. The only issue is the part is not available at any dealers in the US, is on backorder and will be shipped directly from Germany.

Currently there are 1700 on backorder and I get the standard answer “they expect to have the part in 10 days”.

They have no loaner cars available and will not pay for a rental. Now I am getting a car back, none of the steering wheel controls work, blinkers, windshield wipers, and from what I’ve been told the airbags as well.

What would you do in this situation? Drive the broken car or demand some sort or replacement until the car is properly fixed?


----------



## Kwiese (11 mo ago)

We have our 2013 Passat sitting at a dealership since November with the same problem. Has your issue been resolved?


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it really and truly worth it- just to own a “modern car”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattcollins7188 (11 mo ago)

2016 VW Tiguan has a broken clock spring since January and VW is saying the part is back ordered til god knows when. Feeling so frustrated. Also they have been sued in the past over this issue, it is extremely common problem in VW cars.


----------



## MikeM326 (Apr 15, 2019)

My vehicle was fixed about a week after the part was ordered.



Kwiese said:


> We have our 2013 Passat sitting at a dealership since November with the same problem. Has your issue been resolved?


----------



## Trestie (10 mo ago)

I have a 
VW jetta Wagon..2013. I was told that there are 5000 springs on back order.. I am not rich what am I suppose to do about a car?


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

MikeM326 said:


> Recently had all the controls on my steering wheel stop working. Had to wait a week to get it into the dealership to diagnose the problem.
> 
> I get a call and I’m told the clock spring is bad and will be covered under extended warranty. The only issue is the part is not available at any dealers in the US, is on backorder and will be shipped directly from Germany.
> 
> ...


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

Did you ever get this resolved? I have a 2012 Passat - broken clockspring - been on B/O since November with no end in sight. I call the dealership every month to check. They say no loaners. I have no airbags, no horn, no steering wheel controls. I have thought about seeing if my insurance company would pay for a rental - but then maybe they will decide not even to insure my car due to the safety issues.


----------



## Trestie (10 mo ago)

I have not and have no car... Still at shop!


----------



## Trestie (10 mo ago)

J Weiss said:


> Did you ever get this resolved? I have a 2012 Passat - broken clockspring - been on B/O since November with no end in sight. I call the dealership every month to check. They say no loaners. I have no airbags, no horn, no steering wheel controls. I have thought about seeing if my insurance company would pay for a rental - but then maybe they will decide not even to insure my car due to the safety issues.


That's funny that you say that about insurance? I wondered the same thing I have State farm. But VW told me there was no recall or extended warranty on mine although there are 5,000 parts on that order. I have no clue what to do I can drive it the repairman said that it just will not have an airbag. To me that will be kind of risky for Volkswagen? But I'm just more of a rich person there's not much I can do except share a car with my daughter.... I did put a report into The national association that makes the call on recalls given to me by volkswagen. Not much else I can do let me know if you get any leads on help!


----------



## Trestie (10 mo ago)

Typo..... I'm not a rich person so I just have to sit back and wait.


----------



## Bryce McCune (9 mo ago)

I’ve been having the same issue. Took my car to mechanic Nov 1st and still no clockspring. It’s been 5 months and dealership still says it’s on back order indefinitely. No one has been any help! And my car can’t pass state safety inspection because of it. Shame on VW


----------



## Trestie (10 mo ago)

I still owe 4500.00 for a car setting at the garage...!!


----------



## Trestie (10 mo ago)

Anyone think the BBB could help us?


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

There has to be some help available. I would think VW would offer loaner cars. I know vehicles are hard to come by these days - but our vehicles have a huge safety issue and if we get in a wreck with no airbags and are injured....


----------



## Bryce McCune (9 mo ago)

Has anyone had the same issue with state safety inspections? Obviously won’t pass because airbag and horn don’t work. I have all the paperwork from the dealership saying that there’s a back order, but still worried about getting a ticket.


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

Bryce McCune said:


> Has anyone had the same issue with state safety inspections? Obviously won’t pass because airbag and horn don’t work. I have all the paperwork from the dealership saying that there’s a back order, but still worried about getting a ticket.


My state doesn't do safety inspections. I have been driving my Passat for 6 months now with no horn, airbags or other steering wheel controls. Maybe I will contact the BBB like someone suggested above.


----------



## lindabramer18 (9 mo ago)

My car has been at the shop for two months and I am told there are currently 5600 clock springs on back order! I think we should all start emailing the CEO of Volkswagen! Paying on a car that cannot be driven is unacceptable!


----------



## TeeR (9 mo ago)

I have the same issue with my Audi A1 and Audi have advised that they still have no end date. My MOT is due soon and I can’t even sell it for good value on part exchange or anything because of the delay. Is it still safe to drive on the motorway as my traction light and ABS light has been triggered since the faulty clockspring issue!


----------



## DC Samps (9 mo ago)

Same issue here. 2017 Tiguan. Failed state inspection, so not drivable. Down since January. VW customer support could not have been less helpful. They say call the dealer for a loaner. Dealer says call VW support. I have three VWs and won't consider buying another.


----------



## SKGrimmer (9 mo ago)

2012 Tiguan Clock spring just went. I am also dealing with an indefinite back order. I bought the car used and just pain it off. I am considering trading it in but I do now know if it is worth anything without the clock spring. We are not in the best position to be buying a new car but I am very concerned about the safety of my vehicle. My husband is letting me drive his Honda and he has the Tiguan. I do not think I will purchase another VW after this experience.


----------



## lindabramer18 (9 mo ago)

I am calling the product safety consumer commission, my state attorney general, the local news problem solvers. We need Volkswagen to start getting bad publicity about putting an UNSAFE vehicle on the road. I would like to see this go the way of the crisis they had with the Passat diesel problem. We need to start screaming! They don't care!


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

I have emailed two people at VW HQ with no response - no big surprise. I will also contact the NTSB. Good idea about local news problem solvers. Is it going to take people getting injured or killed to get their attention!


----------



## lindabramer18 (9 mo ago)

I got really angry after watching 60 minutes a couple of weeks ago when the president of VW was bragging about how all their efforts are going towards building electric vehicles and making the batteries for them! How about taking care of the people who own the cars! What a jackass!


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

I have made reports to the National Trans Safety Board and to the Consumer Products Safety Commission today. It was very easy. Maybe if many of us do that someone will take notice.


----------



## SKGrimmer (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone if in the US file a complaint with NHTSA (national highway traffic safety administration). It only takes a few mins. Be sure to have your vehicle's VIN number. They will investigate and action may be taken if enough complaints are filed.


----------



## mgirl1 (9 mo ago)

SKGrimmer said:


> Hello everyone if in the US file a complaint with NHTSA (national highway traffic safety administration). It only takes a few mins. Be sure to have your vehicle's VIN number. They will investigate and action may be taken if enough complaints are filed.


Any updates? I did the same!


----------



## SKGrimmer (9 mo ago)

mgirl1 said:


> Any updates? I did the same!


None yet. Clock spring is ordered. I'm number 6,800 waiting on it.


----------



## mgirl1 (9 mo ago)

SKGrimmer said:


> None yet. Clock spring is ordered. I'm number 6,800 waiting on it.


It’s been 3 months for me and I’m in the 3000’s. They just told me there’s been no movement… so frustrating


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

SKGrimmer said:


> None yet. Clock spring is ordered. I'm number 6,800 waiting on it.


I did the report on NHTSA today. I believe VW should buy our vehicles from us or give us loaner vehicles until they can be made safe to drive.


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

I was told by my local dealership that the clockspring for German cars is made in two factories in UKRAINE. If true, we can forget about our vehicles being repaired anytime soon. It has been 6 months for me driving without airbags, a horn or any hands free steering wheel controls.


----------



## lindabramer18 (9 mo ago)

SKGrimmer said:


> None yet. Clock spring is ordered. I'm number 6,800 waiting on it.


file complaint with NTSB, Consumer Product Safety Commission and NHTSA, if enough people complain, something will be done.


----------



## lindabramer18 (9 mo ago)

lindabramer18 said:


> file complaint with NTSB, Consumer Product Safety Commission and NHTSA, if enough people complain, something will be done.


how did you file a complaint with the NTSB? I have not been able to find where to file and I want to file asap. Thanks!


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

lindabramer18 said:


> how did you file a complaint with the NTSB? I have not been able to find where to file and I want to file asap. Thanks!


If I remember correctly - I did it under the Contact Us link at the bottom and that opened up a form to complete


----------



## Celeste7 (8 mo ago)

I found this post while looking for info for Audi clock spring. I have a 2017 Q3 that has had a broken clock spring since last year. Until recently I didn’t realize how wide spread the problem is, I was just told it’s back ordered. But as it’s been a lo g time and I have no horn, airbag or back up camera I’ve become a little more pushy. I was told it’s a chip problem, change in manufacturer problem, etc. I don’t know what the problem is but a clock spring shouldn’t go bad after 4 years anyway. Audi/VW obviously has some problems. I will contact the agencies others mentioned. My state does require inspection, but the DPS has told me that only a horn is required to pass, not the air bag, and suggested I install an auxiliary horn in the meantime. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bk123 (8 mo ago)

Is it going to take someone dying in a car accident for them to do something?!?! I've been without a horn or airbag since January now and there's no solution in sight. I'm about to fail inspection this month and not have a car for the foreseeable future.


----------



## gabster12 (8 mo ago)

lindabramer18 said:


> My car has been at the shop for two months and I am told there are currently 5600 clock springs on back order! I think we should all start emailing the CEO of Volkswagen! Paying on a car that cannot be driven is unacceptable!


I’ve called twice! I will never go with vw again.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Everyone is having supply chain problems right now, especially if the part was being produced in Ukraine. Its not just a VW problem. That said, I would get in touch with VWoA. I would think they would be looking for another source of the clock spring but its not something that would happen immediately.


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

Received this response from NHTSA. For the record, I did NOT mention that that fed govt reimburse anyone. I only stated that I thought VW should provide loaner vehicles, buy defective vehicles or somehow make the replacement parts available - in the interest of public safety and decency - not because the law required it.

"Thank you for contacting the U.S. Department of Transportation’s Vehicle Safety Hotline Information Center.

We have received your email regarding ODI# 11463189 and it has been forwarded to the Office of Defects Investigation (ODI) to be added to your complaint.

Chapter 301 of Title 49 of the United States Code (U.S.C.) requires a manufacturer of motor vehicles or items of motor vehicle equipment that contain a defect relating to motor vehicle safety to remedy the defect without charge. However, the statute does not authorize the NHTSA to require manufacturers to reimburse owners for collateral costs associated with a safety recall (e.g. lost wages while the vehicle is being repaired, car rentals, tows, damage caused by the defect etc.). Nor does the statute authorize the Federal government to reimburse vehicle owners for any costs associated with safety recalls.

However, if you need additional information please feel free to contact us at 1-888-327-4236".


----------



## Time to Take a Stand (8 mo ago)

J Weiss said:


> Received this response from NHTSA. For the record, I did NOT mention that that fed govt reimburse anyone. I only stated that I thought VW should provide loaner vehicles, buy defective vehicles or somehow make the replacement parts available - in the interest of public safety and decency - not because the law required it.
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the U.S. Department of Transportation’s Vehicle Safety Hotline Information Center.
> 
> ...


I am new to this thread. This last Wednesday I had my car in for another repair only to be apprised when paying the bill that my horn was not working and needed a new clock spring. I was told the part was on back order but not given the full facts about what was going on. The part has been ordered. Since then I have learned a lot. Not only is the horn non functioning but also the airbags. I called a VW parts department and was told over 7,000. are on back order. Can’t remember the exact number but I am last in line. I have a call back to Service Manager (as directed to do by VW customer care) to see what they can do for me and when I can expect this repair to be made- but from what I am hearing - not much and no information is available on when this back log will be resolved. Really? I am scrambling to find other transportation- safe transportation. Have any of you on this thread been able to get a clock spring? Or are we all just waiting? VW needs to be more upfront about what is going on and give us some information on when this matter is to be resolved. I need to be able to make an informed decision on what to do and w/o any info from them I can’t. Also some help (a loaner) or financial help to offset the costs would be helpful. BTW the dealership did not even tell me that the warranty was extended on this part (surely they know this) and I will not be on the hook for the $650. repair- whenever it is made. Plan on putting in complaints with NHTSA, Attorney General, Federal Trade Commission, etc.


----------



## Time to Take a Stand (8 mo ago)

Rockerchick said:


> Everyone is having supply chain problems right now, especially if the part was being produced in Ukraine. Its not just a VW problem. That said, I would get in touch with VWoA. I would think they would be looking for another source of the clock spring but its not something that would happen immediately.


I just found out I need a new clock spring. From looking at these threads this isuue has been going on for months long before the war in Ukraine. I think it would be informative for them to really address upfront what is going on and what steps they are taking to resolve it. Instead no information is being given and no assistance to help the consumer in anyway.


----------



## Time to Take a Stand (8 mo ago)

gabster12 said:


> I’ve called twice! I will never go with vw again.


I am new to the thread. Just found out my clock spring needs to be replaced- now over 7,000 are on back order. Scrambling to find safe transportation.


----------



## Time to Take a Stand (8 mo ago)

Time to Take a Stand said:


> I am new to this thread. This last Wednesday I had my car in for another repair only to be apprised when paying the bill that my horn was not working and needed a new clock spring. I was told the part was on back order but not given the full facts about what was going on. The part has been ordered. Since then I have learned a lot. Not only is the horn non functioning but also the airbags. I called a VW parts department and was told over 7,000. are on back order. Can’t remember the exact number but I am last in line. I have a call back to Service Manager (as directed to do by VW customer care) to see what they can do for me and when I can expect this repair to be made- but from what I am hearing - not much and no information is available on when this back log will be resolved. Really? I am scrambling to find other transportation- safe transportation. Have any of you on this thread been able to get a clock spring? Or are we all just waiting? VW needs to be more upfront about what is going on and give us some information on when this matter is to be resolved. I need to be able to make an informed decision on what to do and w/o any info from them I can’t. Also some help (a loaner) or financial help to offset the costs would be helpful. BTW the dealership did not even tell me that the warranty was extended on this part (surely they know this) and I will not be on the hook for the $650. repair- whenever it is made. Plan on putting in complaints with NHTSA, Attorney General, Federal Trade Commission, etc.


Update: I spoke with the Service Manager who confirmed my clock spring is under extended warranty- 10 years or 120,000 miles which ever comes first. Bad News: They have no loaners. Good News: VW has an arrangement w Enterprise Car Rental and they will pick up the tab for the car rental. I just have to put down a $150. deposit which will be returned when rental car is returned. They will keep my car on their lot. Fine w me! VW needs to be more proactive on this - major safety issues - no functioning horn or airbags!


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

Time to Take a Stand said:


> Update: I spoke with the Service Manager who confirmed my clock spring is under extended warranty- 10 years or 120,000 miles which ever comes first. Bad News: They have no loaners. Good News: VW has an arrangement w Enterprise Car Rental and they will pick up the tab for the car rental. I just have to put down a $150. deposit which will be returned when rental car is returned. They will keep my car on their lot. Fine w me! VW needs to be more proactive on this - major safety issues - no functioning horn or airbags!





Time to Take a Stand said:


> Update: I spoke with the Service Manager who confirmed my clock spring is under extended warranty- 10 years or 120,000 miles which ever comes first. Bad News: They have no loaners. Good News: VW has an arrangement w Enterprise Car Rental and they will pick up the tab for the car rental. I just have to put down a $150. deposit which will be returned when rental car is returned. They will keep my car on their lot. Fine w me! VW needs to be more proactive on this - major safety issues - no functioning horn or airbags!


My local dealership didn't know anything about the rental car deal with Enterprise. So I got in touch with Enterprise and they didn't have any info on it either! Let us know if that actually works out for you.


----------



## Beck00beck (8 mo ago)

Kwiese said:


> We have our 2013 Passat sitting at a dealership since November with the same problem. Has your issue been resolved?





Kwiese said:


> We have our 2013 Passat sitting at a dealership since November with the same problem. Has your issue been resolved?


I've been waiting for 6 months and still nothing. How long will this last??


Kwiese said:


> We have our 2013 Passat sitting at a dealership since November with the same problem. Has your issue been resolved?


I've been waiting 6 months and still nothing.


----------



## Portlyn (8 mo ago)

Trestie said:


> I have a
> VW jetta Wagon..2013. I was told that there are 5000 springs on back order.. I am not rich what am I suppose to do about a car?


I paid over 1400.00 to get a sticker, and the last issue is this damn clock spring, I was told the same thing 5000 on backorder...


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

I called the VW customer care center today and all they could tell me to do was to keep in
touch with my local VW dealer for updates on the recall/backorder. I asked if she could take our concerns/questions
to a manager or someone higher up and she said NO, she could not. WOW.


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

J Weiss said:


> I called the VW customer care center today and all they could tell me to do was to keep in
> touch with my local VW dealer for updates on the recall/backorder. I asked if she could take our concerns/questions
> to a manager or someone higher up and she said NO, she could not. WOW.


You can bet it is already as high as it can go!


----------



## Time to Take a Stand (8 mo ago)

J Weiss said:


> My local dealership didn't know anything about the rental car deal with Enterprise. So I got in touch with Enterprise and they didn't have any info on it either! Let us know if that actually works out for you.


It is working out for me. I have had the rental car for a week. Given the back order of clock springs I may have it for sometime to come. It was my understanding that the dealership is going to try to have VW of America pay for the car rental if they will not then the dealership will pick up the tab. Relieved that I have a car w a working horn and airbags!


----------



## Motodp148 (8 mo ago)

I made the mistake of not looking this up before taking my girlfriends car in to get the clock spring replaced. I took it in last Friday, didn’t get an e-mail or call or anything, went to the dealership to pick the car up and they said not only was it not done but we couldn’t take it home and it would be in the shop indefinitely. Bro, how tf can they do this?!? My girl needs her car for work every day, they seem to not care. Any ideas?


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

Motodp148 said:


> I made the mistake of not looking this up before taking my girlfriends car in to get the clock spring replaced. I took it in last Friday, didn’t get an e-mail or call or anything, went to the dealership to pick the car up and they said not only was it not done but we couldn’t take it home and it would be in the shop indefinitely. Bro, how tf can they do this?!? My girl needs her car for work every day, they seem to not care. Any ideas?


WOW! That is the first time I have heard they would not allow you to take the car! If they are going to start "impounding" our vehicles then they better come up with a plan to replace the part, give us loaners or buy these worthless cars. We can't sell them in either in this condition. I have called, emailed every VW number I can find and they all tell me to "work with my local dealership" and have NO concern whatsoever about this situation. My local dealership tells me to call corporate VW - so everyone just passes the buck. They say "if you do not feel safe driving your vehicle then have it towed to our dealership." This is pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Motodp148 (8 mo ago)

J Weiss said:


> WOW! That is the first time I have heard they would not allow you to take the car! If they are going to start "impounding" our vehicles then they better come up with a plan to replace the part, give us loaners or buy these worthless cars. We can't sell them in either in this condition. I have called, emailed every VW number I can find and they all tell me to "work with my local dealership" and have NO concern whatsoever about this situation. My local dealership tells me to call corporate VW - so everyone just passes the buck. They say "if you do not feel safe driving your vehicle then have it towed to our dealership." This is pretty unbelievable.


I’m really not sure what to do, it’s pretty unbelievable. Should I lawyer up? My girlfriend is basically screwed because of me.


----------



## lisajhirsch (7 mo ago)

I'm in the same boat, 2013 Tiguan. I've been waiting since November. My car registration expired in March and I can't register it because it won't pass inspection in Texas (horn not working). I don't know what to do. I basically have a useless car. When I finally am able to register it, I'm going to have to pay a penalty and I can't really drive it without worrying I'll get a ticket. Yesterday a cop was behind me and I was afraid I'd be pulled over.


----------



## lisajhirsch (7 mo ago)

J Weiss said:


> WOW! That is the first time I have heard they would not allow you to take the car! If they are going to start "impounding" our vehicles then they better come up with a plan to replace the part, give us loaners or buy these worthless cars. We can't sell them in either in this condition. I have called, emailed every VW number I can find and they all tell me to "work with my local dealership" and have NO concern whatsoever about this situation. My local dealership tells me to call corporate VW - so everyone just passes the buck. They say "if you do not feel safe driving your vehicle then have it towed to our dealership." This is pretty unbelievable.


I asked my local VW how much they would give me for the car if I sold it and they said they'd give me less because it has a part of backorder. It's really outrageous!


----------



## lisajhirsch (7 mo ago)

Motodp148 said:


> I made the mistake of not looking this up before taking my girlfriends car in to get the clock spring replaced. I took it in last Friday, didn’t get an e-mail or call or anything, went to the dealership to pick the car up and they said not only was it not done but we couldn’t take it home and it would be in the shop indefinitely. Bro, how tf can they do this?!? My girl needs her car for work every day, they seem to not care. Any ideas?


You should be able to take it home. I have been driving mine, just doesn't have airbag/horn. They probably took apart your steering wheel and don't want to be bothered putting it back together.


----------



## ellixsmj22 (7 mo ago)

Well - I feel better that I found this thread. My TDI has only been at the dealership since 5/1/22, but up until this week, I have received nothing but vaguely optimistic updates that the part was on order. After contacting both VW Credit, VW Customer Care, spending over 90 minutes talking to various representatives that simply repeat canned lines from a script, and yet another call to the dealership did I learn that this part is on indefinite back order. The only thing my local dealership could assure me was that if and when they do receive more clock springs, that there's a long list of people ahead of me.

In an attempt to not totally lose my sh*t, I asked for help with one (or more) of these, which were all a resounding no:

Loaner. Rental. Just something to drive. The Service Manager shared that VW pulled the per-dealership funding for the Alternate Transportation Program last week. Anyone currently with a rental funded by VW was forced to bring it back. In talking to VW Customer Care, I was told unless the issue with my Jetta was related to a TDI specific issue, they would not grant me a loaner.
A pause on my car loan, or some kind of credit for the months that I’ll be paying on a car I cannot drive. VW Credit told me to call VW Customer Care. VW Customer Care told me to call the dealership. The dealership told me to contact VW Credit. I love circles!
Buy back my Jetta, so I can buy a car that I can drive. Service Manager indicated VW would not be interested in buying my car back as it is not drivable.
I feel like I’m in the worst episode of Seinfeld ever written. And the engine in our ’85 Vanagon blew this week. Send good vibes.


----------



## lisajhirsch (7 mo ago)

ellixsmj22 said:


> Well - I feel better that I found this thread. My TDI has only been at the dealership since 5/1/22, but up until this week, I have received nothing but vaguely optimistic updates that the part was on order. After contacting both VW Credit, VW Customer Care, spending over 90 minutes talking to various representatives that simply repeat canned lines from a script, and yet another call to the dealership did I learn that this part is on indefinite back order. The only thing my local dealership could assure me was that if and when they do receive more clock springs, that there's a long list of people ahead of me.
> 
> In an attempt to not totally lose my sh*t, I asked for help with one (or more) of these, which were all a resounding no:
> 
> ...


Oh, man! I've spent all week on the phone with Customer Care and our local dealership and it's laughable because they are both telling me there's nothing they can do. I believe my situation qualifies under Texas' lemon law legislation, so on Monday I'm going to call a lawyer to have them send a letter to the dealership. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## J Weiss (9 mo ago)

lisajhirsch said:


> Oh, man! I've spent all week on the phone with Customer Care and our local dealership and it's laughable because they are both telling me there's nothing they can do. I believe my situation qualifies under Texas' lemon law legislation, so on Monday I'm going to call a lawyer to have them send a letter to the dealership. I'm so frustrated.





ellixsmj22 said:


> Well - I feel better that I found this thread. My TDI has only been at the dealership since 5/1/22, but up until this week, I have received nothing but vaguely optimistic updates that the part was on order. After contacting both VW Credit, VW Customer Care, spending over 90 minutes talking to various representatives that simply repeat canned lines from a script, and yet another call to the dealership did I learn that this part is on indefinite back order. The only thing my local dealership could assure me was that if and when they do receive more clock springs, that there's a long list of people ahead of me.
> 
> In an attempt to not totally lose my sh*t, I asked for help with one (or more) of these, which were all a resounding no:
> 
> ...


This sounds like 100% what I have experienced. They absolutely have a "script" and no matter what you say or ask they just keep saying the same completely useless words over and over. They put it back on me saying "If you don't feel safe driving your vehicle, then have it towed to our dealership." Then I wont have a vehicle at all! Rental cars are $400 per week here. Nope. Customer care tells me to call dealership - dealership tells me to call corporate. They must have calculated the numbers and it is cheaper for them to pay off lawsuits when people are injured or killed then to make this right!


----------



## jthunts (7 mo ago)

If I found an aftermarket clock spring, I was wondering if I bought an aftermarket part if VW would reimburse for part and labor?


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

jthunts said:


> If I found an aftermarket clock spring, I was wondering if I bought an aftermarket part if VW would reimburse for part and labor?


Highly doubt it.


----------



## lisajhirsch (7 mo ago)

slats said:


> Highly doubt it.


I agree, and it would also invalidate any future repairs. I am at my limit with this situation, I spoke with VW again today and they wouldn't let me speak to a manager and said there was literally nothing they would do for me and I needed to be patient. After waiting seven months. So I'm going to trade in and buy another car. I'm done.


----------



## johnson4ever (7 mo ago)

MikeM326 said:


> Recently had all the controls on my steering wheel stop working. Had to wait a week to get it into the dealership to diagnose the problem.
> 
> I get a call and I’m told the clock spring is bad and will be covered under extended warranty. The only issue is the part is not available at any dealers in the US, is on backorder and will be shipped directly from Germany.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with my 2013 tiguan. My dealership (Lindsay VW) has been paying for a rental since December. They would not allow me to drive it off the lot because it is a safety issue.


----------



## lisajhirsch (7 mo ago)

johnson4ever said:


> I have the same issue with my 2013 tiguan. My dealership (Lindsay VW) has been paying for a rental since December. They would not allow me to drive it off the lot because it is a safety issue.


You're lucky... my dealership has basically ghosted me after I called them several times asking for this.


----------



## kdbraveman86 (7 mo ago)

Alright so here's my solution.... the dealership gave me the SK0 569 963 AL for my make and model I went on ebay bought the clock spring it's a Valeo name brand OE which in essence is a carbon copy of the part I need, let's face it China manufactures everything in this country....... The copy I'm purchasing even has the same German literature as the AG original... 282 for the part 3 week arrival 300 dollars at my local body shop for installation... obviously a body a shop a reputable safety specialist ...582 out the door and I'm bypassing the vw bull****... was upgrading to an S5 after my passat but will be bringing my business elsewhere after this debacle. Need to get this to pass inspection to sell... Been waiting since 3/22 no resolution, my safety inspection sticker set to elapse.... People have left positive reviews of the installation of this equipment do your homework in you too shall reveal this isn't a fallacy and hopefully with some ingenuity and some unnecessary capitol expenditures because VW effed us with faulty parts upon admission. Hope this helps .

Respectfully


----------



## kdbraveman86 (7 mo ago)

kdbraveman86 said:


> Alright so here's my solution.... the dealership gave me the SK0 569 963 AL for my make and model I went on ebay bought the clock spring it's a Valeo name brand OE which in essence is a carbon copy of the part I need, let's face it China manufactures everything in this country....... The copy I'm purchasing even has the same German literature as the AG original... 282 for the part 3 week arrival 300 dollars at my local body shop for installation... obviously a body a shop a reputable safety specialist ...582 out the door and I'm bypassing the vw bull****... was upgrading to an S5 after my passat but will be bringing my business elsewhere after this debacle. Need to get this to pass inspection to sell... Been waiting since 3/22 no resolution, my safety inspection sticker set to elapse.... People have left positive reviews of the installation of this equipment do your homework in you too shall reveal this isn't a fallacy and hopefully with some ingenuity and some unnecessary capitol expenditures because VW effed us with faulty parts upon admission. Hope this helps .
> 
> Respectfully


P.s. if you look at the thread you'll quickly realize when this was initially going back in like 2015 the price of a clock spring was legit 35 bucks on our vehicle, these ones being scalped on ebay are all Chinese sellers and selling close to 300.... A true Chinese manufacturing play to pay..... Valeo I can almost guarantee or the equivalent of the AG part is manufactured in China these clock springs are all made in China regardless OE,OEM, aftermarket..... lot of these are stuck in ports etc due to lock downs in China amid Covid spikes, civil unrest, the pursuit of Taiwan so many factors effecting the supply chain....


----------



## MBS822 (7 mo ago)

lisajhirsch said:


> I agree, and it would also invalidate any future repairs. I am at my limit with this situation, I spoke with VW again today and they wouldn't let me speak to a manager and said there was literally nothing they would do for me and I needed to be patient. After waiting seven months. So I'm going to trade in and buy another car. I'm done.



What area of Texas are you located? Because I am also located here and it has been like pulling teeth to get anywhere with them. 

I took my car back in October to the dealership for some routine maintenance, two weeks later I heard the familiar pop in the steering wheel and the light came on. This happened to me back in fall of 2019, and the part was "fixed". I took it to the dealership and was told it would be 3 days, but that my car was fine to drive. Kept calling multiple times a week both the dealership and corporate, I was finally given a loaner car in January after making the dealership aware of a lawsuit that would occur should I perish in an accident after they told me the car was fine and they would provide false documents saying the car could pass state inspection. I have now had the car for 5 months and still no end in site. I drive everywhere for work and school and am worried about reading everything here about what happens when I have too many miles on the loaner and have to bring it in for an oil change because that's coming up soon.


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if 2017 Jetta 1.4L 5M vehicles are affected by this recall......... Are there symptoms of impending issue(s)?

ez


----------



## MBS822 (7 mo ago)

ezshift5 said:


> I wonder if 2017 Jetta 1.4L 5M vehicles are affected by this recall......... Are there symptoms of impending issue(s)?
> 
> ez


My car is a 2015 VW Tiguan, and I know when it first happened when I would turn the steering wheel, it would make kind of a soft clicking noise. Then it would be this pop and the light would come on for airbag and then you know nothing on the steering wheel works.


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

Roger soft clicking sound - thence airbag lite......................

Ah **** - - - this little 1.4L - at 45k - has shown no problems.................

(Thanks for your info MBS)


ez


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

ezshift5 said:


> I wonder if 2017 Jetta 1.4L 5M vehicles are affected by this recall......... Are there symptoms of impending issue(s)?
> 
> ez


----------



## bk123 (8 mo ago)

Update on my situation... after contacting every VW dealership in my area, I managed to find someone who actually recognized how big of an issue this is. They gave me a free rental car back in May because I wasn't going to pass inspection and just last week they were able to replace the clock spring for free. I've only driven my car for a couple days, but so far so good. Glad my 6 month ordeal is over and I'm hoping for the best for everyone else here! This whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for this BK. I have the recall paperwork (but no symptoms yet).

Would it be a fair statement that one of the three VW dealerships near our state capitol (Sacramento) should have equal capabilities - for the most part - to your experience...............

all the best,


ez


----------



## kdbraveman86 (7 mo ago)

kdbraveman86 said:


> P.s. if you look at the thread you'll quickly realize when this was initially going back in like 2015 the price of a clock spring was legit 35 bucks on our vehicle, these ones being scalped on ebay are all Chinese sellers and selling close to 300.... A true Chinese manufacturing play to pay..... Valeo I can almost guarantee or the equivalent of the AG part is manufactured in China these clock springs are all made in China regardless OE,OEM, aftermarket..... lot of these are stuck in ports etc due to lock downs in China amid Covid spikes, civil unrest, the pursuit of Taiwan so many factors effecting the supply chain....





kdbraveman86 said:


> Alright so here's my solution.... the dealership gave me the SK0 569 963 AL for my make and model I went on ebay bought the clock spring it's a Valeo name brand OE which in essence is a carbon copy of the part I need, let's face it China manufactures everything in this country....... The copy I'm purchasing even has the same German literature as the AG original... 282 for the part 3 week arrival 300 dollars at my local body shop for installation... obviously a body a shop a reputable safety specialist ...582 out the door and I'm bypassing the vw bull****... was upgrading to an S5 after my passat but will be bringing my business elsewhere after this debacle. Need to get this to pass inspection to sell... Been waiting since 3/22 no resolution, my safety inspection sticker set to elapse.... People have left positive reviews of the installation of this equipment do your homework in you too shall reveal this isn't a fallacy and hopefully with some ingenuity and some unnecessary capitol expenditures because VW effed us with faulty parts upon admission. Hope this helps .
> 
> Respectfully


Awesome today an update, ordered part online 6/15/2022 arrived 7/1/2021 via speedpak from China cost me 282.00 and by the grace of God my AAA connections lead me to a gentleman I work with after hearing my struggle installed it for free. My airbag light has disappeared and my steering wheel functions in my 2014 Wolfsburg edition have been restored. First quote 300 on install had one quote me 150 for install then 95 then 75 lollllll, finally got it done for free. Just know if you are waiting for VW you'll be waiting a long long time if ever. Best to be resourceful and find the sku number to your part mine being 5k0 569 583 AL pretty much remember it by heart at this junction.... 282 dollars out the door to restore the airbag in my vehicle and get that pesky Rhode Island state inspection, where you pay to drive on roads that aren't either inspected and or maintained lmao.... the irony..... Cheers mates get er done... This clockspring is a 16 mins install on YouTube Google it....... be resourceful don't let the man stroke you around!

Respectfully Kyle Braveman


----------



## Natarilos (7 mo ago)

Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη λίστα casino που δέχονται paysafecard σε αυτόν τον ιστότοπο. Συνιστώ σε όλους να βρουν ένα ενδιαφέρον τυχερό παιχνίδι για τον εαυτό τους.


----------



## Bryce McCune (9 mo ago)

Just called my VW dealer (Stohlman) and they said they still don’t have an update on my clockspring. Asked why some got it and others haven’t and he said there are 2 models that are on the largest backorder so I guess some of us just got unlucky and are part of that group. Very frustrating.


----------



## Trestie (10 mo ago)

Clock spring VW 2013 Jetta......I am still waiting and the dealer says it's a recall. VW does not have it listed as such just an extended warranty issue? Is this a crock or what! I am so upset that I can't get a straight answer.


----------



## kdbraveman86 (7 mo ago)

Bryce McCune said:


> Just called my VW dealer (Stohlman) and they said they still don’t have an update on my clockspring. Asked why some got it and others haven’t and he said there are 2 models that are on the largest backorder so I guess some of us just got unlucky and are part of that group. Very frustrating.


Told you the move as outlined in my post people have been waiting years at this point get the sku and order on ebay installation is cheap even cheaper 16 mins install on you tune .... I can refer you to my ebay seller if need be... he has multiple ...

Respectfully


----------



## kdbraveman86 (7 mo ago)

Trestie said:


> Clock spring VW 2013 Jetta......I am still waiting and the dealer says it's a recall. VW does not have it listed as such just an extended warranty issue? Is this a crock or what! I am so upset that I can't get a straight answer.


You'll be waiting forever.... 1 year plus I outlined the solution in my post... I took mine in 3/22 got the run around for three months finally decided to get the SKU number on part by that point I memorized it... I bought part for 282 dollars on ebay.... took 15 days to ship from China....China has a surplus of these parts and they are scalping them currently this clock spring cost 35 bucks in 15 due to Supply and demand ur looking at close to 300 today.... got a quote to install for 300 then 150 then 95 then 75 then zero dollars on install due to my AAA connections one of our AAR approved repair facilities I'm cool with installed it for free.....Viola no more airbag light which caused me to fail my State safety inspection because as you know you have no drivers airbag without an electrical connection, the clockspring provides that connection...2014 passat Wolfsburg edition here I'm almost positive our clock springs the same...Can outline the itinerary for solution further... only cost me 282 to fix this problemm....still on VWs wait list for clockspring as a safety measure....


----------



## khoff22 (6 mo ago)

I am looking at clock springs on eBay...are you still good with the one you got and installed?


----------



## kdbraveman86 (7 mo ago)

My clock spring is a hell of a clockspring, and here's why it's not an AG one the OEM for VW, knowingly putting in a clockspring that was recalled , as VW suggests you do seems like the definition of insanity to me...That being said they have been known to fail again, so that Valeo Chinese OE part imo with a 1 year warranty is a decent solution considering we are now giving another manufacturer a crack at competency...... So yeah I passed my states safety inspection and has run solid for 2 weeks now... I currently have no lights on my dash and full functionality to my airbag and steering wheel controls


----------



## Madds (6 mo ago)

I have a 2017 VW Tiguan, clock spring busted in October 2021 just received replacement this week. On the way home from the Service Center, the radio stopped working and now parts of the steering wheel connected to the radio are no longer working! I went back today and they said that this has nothing with the clock spring but that there is something wrong with the radio (sporadically works then shuts off) and now the touch screen doesn't work. Then their server was down, so I have to go back again next week to install a new software ($55) and hope that works. If not, I need a new radio which costs $1,200. Has anyone else come across this? am I being conned? so frustrating!


----------



## Suzannejc (6 mo ago)

Trestie said:


> I still owe 4500.00 for a car setting at the garage...!!


----------



## Suzannejc (6 mo ago)

How do we file a class-action lawsuit? This issue with the clock spring is unacceptable. It is unsafe to drive the car, won't pass inspection, can't sell. Car is useless and VW is not offering any solutions.


----------



## Noted (6 mo ago)

I am in the same boat. Dealership says no ETA on clockspring and can’t pass VA inspection without horn and driver airbag light on. Called VW headquarters and they were no help. They basically referred me back to the dealership who had no solution. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Lindsay S (5 mo ago)

We have been waiting for a clock spring for our VW Passat since Nov of 2021! It’s mostly been sitting in the driveway since then because I don’t want my son driving a car without air bags. This is so unacceptable. We can’t drive it and can’t really sell it either?If anyone is considering doing something about this as a group, add me to the list!


----------



## Time to Take a Stand (8 mo ago)

Time to Take a Stand said:


> It is working out for me. I have had the rental car for a week. Given the back order of clock springs I may have it for sometime to come. It was my understanding that the dealership is going to try to have VW of America pay for the car rental if they will not then the dealership will pick up the tab. Relieved that I have a car w a working horn and airbags!


Update: I had the rental car for just under two months and finally the clock spring was replaced and I got my car back. The repair of the clock spring was covered under warranty and the dealership or VW picked up the tab for the car rental.


----------



## Noted (6 mo ago)

Time to Take a Stand said:


> Update: I had the rental car for just under two months and finally the clock spring was replaced and I got my car back. The repair of the clock spring was covered under warranty and the dealership or VW picked up the tab for the car rental.


That’s nice to hear you have your issue resolved. All dealerships I contacted claimed they had no loaner. VW headquarters also refused to help with loaner or car rental. Currently, I am without a car. VW should be sued.


----------



## Time to Take a Stand (8 mo ago)

Noted said:


> That’s nice to hear you have your issue resolved. All dealerships I contacted claimed they had no loaner. VW headquarters also refused to help with loaner or car rental. Currently, I am without a car. VW should be sued.


I guess I was one of the lucky ones to have the rental car covered. I had previously shelled out quite a bit of money to them - 2 ABS sensors followed by a 3rd ABS sensor when the clockspring issue was discovered. Frankly I wondered if all the dashboard lights were caused by the clockspring and my ABS sensors were actually okay and really did not need to be repaired. I will never know. In my State it is against the law to drive w/o a working horn. If they had not sprung for the rental I would have been up a creek w/o a paddle. No way did I feel safe driving that car w/o horn and airbags. Not safe!


----------



## Noted (6 mo ago)

Time to Take a Stand said:


> I guess I was one of the lucky ones to have the rental car covered. I had previously shelled out quite a bit of money to them - 2 ABS sensors followed by a 3rd ABS sensor when the clockspring issue was discovered. Frankly I wondered if all the dashboard lights were caused by the clockspring and my ABS sensors were actually okay and really did not need to be repaired. I will never know. In my State it is against the law to drive w/o a working horn. If they had not sprung for the rental I would have been up a creek w/o a paddle. No way did I feel safe driving that car w/o horn and airbags. Not safe!


Apparently, VW does not care about the safety of its customers.


----------



## Punchmd (4 mo ago)

My 2015 Passat recently had the Clock Spring issue. I called VW Customer Support, and said that I wanted them to buy my car back, since I am 7000th in line for s new part. Hopefully, the review process for the buy back doesnt take the 20 days it says it does, and I can get another car.


----------



## olly811 (2 mo ago)

This is wild - my 2015 Passat has the air bag light and no horn. Dealer is waiting on part. 

Just failed NJ inspection as the OBD system is stuck on 'not ready'. I am guessing due to the air bag light but the tech did not know why. They said to 'drive it around a bit' to get it to a ready state. I have been driving at around.

Is the buy back for leased vehicles only?


----------



## olly811 (2 mo ago)

Got mine fixed today! Called the dealer again and they had the part in stock. Jack Daniels VW in NJ.

Maybe just lucky or maybe the part is now available everywhere


----------



## Mindy929 (22 d ago)

My 2018 Passat clock spring was repaired at no charge - extended warranty; unfortunately same problem on my 2012 Passat and they have told me it's not covered. Will cost $750 to repair.


----------

